# Drum Heater Blankets



## JSL (Sep 22, 2007)

Can anyone make a recommendation for a drum heater blanket for 55 gallon drums of honey? I am not a fan of the band heaters and have seen the blanket heaters, but couldn't say which is the "best"...

Thanks!


----------



## ApricotApiaries (Sep 21, 2014)

http://www.dudadiesel.com/filters.php

Duda Diesel has a whole assortment of heaters and such. I haven't used the heaters so I cannot give any true referrals. I use this company for filter material.


----------



## zhiv9 (Aug 3, 2012)

I looked at blanket heaters and opted to go with a temperature controlled immersion heater like this instead:

http://www.swienty.com/shop/vare.asp?side=0&vareid=109653

Melts it's way down through the barrel without overheating the honey. Can also be used to heat up honey in a single walled storage tank.


----------



## HarryVanderpool (Apr 11, 2005)

If you decide to buy Mann Lake's "Briskheat" band heaters here is a little tip:

DO NOT SET THE HEAT BY WHAT IS ON THE DIAL!!!!!

We have two of these bands.
We made a box of 2" Styrofoam panels with the reflective aluminum, then cut two 6 x 6" doors so that you can reach in and adjust temperature .

After carefully placing the bands on the barrel, set the box in place.
Poke a 0 - 250 candy thermometer through the box's lid so that you can monitor temperature.
Turn the temperature dials all the way down and plug them in.
Now turn the dials clockwise until you feel the bands heating.
Return every few of hours and increase temperature until the candy thermometer dial reads 90 degrees.
Now come back and make minute adjustments every 12 hours until you reach desired temp.
Takes about 3 days for a totally crystallized barrel.
And here's the punchline:
After heating the barrel to over 100 degrees and successfully liquefying, the setting on the dial is still under 50 degrees!!!
These El' Cheapo bands will do the job, but WATCH OUT unless you want dark, scorched honey.


----------



## JSL (Sep 22, 2007)

Thanks for the input so far.

zhiv9, I have seen those too, but have no experience with them. I assume you are pleased with it?

Harry, I hear ya! I never trust those dial thermostats and always double check the digital ones...


----------



## Brian Suchan (Apr 6, 2005)

Those swienty are awesome i dont have one but my neighbor does. On my list 4 next year, tired of the band heaters


----------



## zhiv9 (Aug 3, 2012)

Yes, I am happy with it. The only drawback was that it was only available in 220V and came with a European style plug. I had to install at 220V outlet and replace the cord end. Not a big deal, but worth mentioning.

Another option if you already have hot water in the area, you can have a coil of stainless steel pipe bent up to the inside dimension of the barrel and pump hot water through it.


----------



## The Honey Householder (Nov 14, 2008)

I own two of the power blankets 100 deg. you can plug up to 4 on a 20 amp breaker. 

2-3 days to get the job done and it is never over done.


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

I love my hot room. 50 drums liquified in a week with no burnt honey. Radiant heat in the floor...extra hot water tubes in the slab.


----------



## JSL (Sep 22, 2007)

Thanks guys, now my decision is only getting harder... 

Mike your hot room sounds like the way to go!

I will have to look into those Swienty heaters a little more as I had not given it much thought.


----------



## funwithbees (Mar 27, 2010)

Hot rooms are real nice if you can get it warm enough to liquefy the honey. I bought a couple of power blanket wraps last year to liquefy some very hard honey. They wok like a dream. no burnt, temp range to 160F if you need it. 1-2 days.
Bought them here . The reps name is Shannon. He used to run an ad in the bee journal.
Roger Skaggs
Owner/Partner
Tri-City Industrial, LLC
HUBZone Certified Small Business
509-380-5788

Nick 
gridleyhollow.com


----------



## Roland (Dec 14, 2008)

JSL - Just to make your head hurt more...... The best method is to invert the drum over a grid of heated pipes, which is above a heated tank, all in an insulated enclosure. As soon as the honey liquefies on the pipes, it flows down into the tank which can be held at a lower temperature. The biggest advantage is no heat loss earth below a heated floor. I have worked with both, and the enclosed tank is alot more pleasant to work around in the summer.

Crazy Roland


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

Roland said:


> The biggest advantage is no heat loss earth below a heated floor.


There is a 2" layer of foam beneath the heating tubes, so the het loss is quite low.


----------



## zhiv9 (Aug 3, 2012)

Roland said:


> The best method is to invert the drum over a grid of heated pipes, which is above a heated tank, all in an insulated enclosure.


Roland, how did you invert the drums?


----------



## Roland (Dec 14, 2008)

With skill.... A Tubar lift(a walk behind lift) squeezes the drum, lifts it,moves forward, then inverts it on the grid.

M. Palmer - Yes , 2 inch of foam is good. It is still alot cooler to work around free standing heat cabinets with doors than to walk into and work in a hot room. 

Crazy Roland


----------



## JSL (Sep 22, 2007)

Thanks everyone for all of the recommendations!


----------

